# Climate Control Issue



## fiberoptics (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi There

My wife went to collect her 2010 TTS Roadster yesterday. Previously we had a 2011 version of the same car so first thing I noticed on taking it out for a drive was the vents didn't appear to be blowing as fast as they did on the previous model (Had the roof down straight away!  ) . Fiddling around with the control unit under the stereo I found the lights appear to go on an off (the ones on the control knobs) and the behaviour of the system is sporadic, so one minute blowing air quite quickly the next it is barely blowing at all and it keeps switching itself to auto/AC etc..It seems that the control unit itself might be faulty due to the lights going on and off all the time? I also noticed turning the heated seats on or off affected it.

Anybody had this issue and repaired it somehow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi, get the car scanned for faults. Failures of the climate control printed circuit board are not unknown. Sometimes they can be fixed with careful re-soldering.


----------



## fiberoptics (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks for the response. I shall give that a try.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with *ttony* - have the car scanned and find out what's really going on. It could be the fan, vent servo, a defective control knob or as tttony mentioned, a defective circuit board. If the Climate Control is defective, you can swap it out (DIY) for a new one from eBay or Audi, but be aware it will require a VCDS to perform the Adaptation. It's not just plug-and-play!

When you have it scanned, possible faults codes could include one or more of the following. For reference, the following edited VCDS scan and error code list was taken off a 2008 Audi TT 3.2 Roadster (not mine, but from another Forum). You can then go to the Ross Tech website to identify and find possible solutions the fault codes.

*Address 08: Auto HVAC *

*00003* - Control Module, 003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent

*00538* - Reference Voltage, Control Module for Heating/Climate Control (J255)

*01330* - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393)

*00797* - Sunlight Photo Sensor (G107)

*00727* - Potentiometer in Positioning Motor for Defrost Flap (G135)

*00601* - Potentiometer On Positioning Motor for Central Flap (G112)

*01841* - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Left (G220)

*01842* - Potentiometer/Actuator for Temperature Flap; Right (G221)

*00604* - Potentiometer Positioning Motor for Air Flow Flap (G113)

*00716 *- Air recirculation Flap Positioning Motor (V113)

*02025* - Supply Voltage for External Components

In the Ross-Tech website on a similar discussion about an Audi TT (8J) Climate Control Issue, a "Basic Setting" was recommended. The reference is for a Tiguan, but the TT should have a similar function under the 08 Auto HVAC Module.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Touareg_(7L)_Heating/Air_Conditioning#Basic_Setting

This PDF excerpt from the HVAC workshop manual will give you an idea of what's involved for removing and installing the control module -

View attachment HVAC Heating Ventilation %26 Air Conditioning - D3E80068107.pdf

Since you have a Roadster, you might find this post helpful -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813290

If you're planning on keeping your TT for the long haul, it might be time to think about buying your own VCDS so you're not at the mercy of an Audi service center. You'll be amazed how quickly it will pay for itself.

.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this YouTube video for performing the VCDS 08-Auto HVAC Basic Setting and Output Test -






As noted in this screen shot, this has to be done when the Control Module (J255) or Display/Operating Unit rear (E265) is replaced or when the Fan Motor or Fan Control is replaced.









After some blah, blah, blah, on other faults, he gets to the 08-Auto HVAC which starts around 3:23 and runs to about 5:53 so you can see what's involved for a Basic Setting and Output Test and how to select and run them.









.


----------



## nick2000 (Oct 14, 2018)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1860643


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

My climate control panel had issues as well. When it exits the auto mode, it changes the fan speed to whatever the dial is set to - which might explain the speeding up and down. There were no fault codes to be read.

I ended up replacing it with a replacement unit I found on ebay. Others have had success soldering some pins on the panel.
Replacing the unit is not too terrible - it's a bit annoying to release the panel, and you need a VCDS to change the coding of the panel to fit your car, and to perform adaptation.

See also: 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=101723
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1856817 (some pains I had making the new panel work).


----------



## fiberoptics (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks again for the helpful replies, I am able to get access to a fault reader next week so I will plug it in and find out where to start.


----------

